# Editorial In Omaha World Herald



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*The following editorial article appeared yesterday in the Omaha World Herald. I thought I would share it with you.

ON BIRDS AND DREAMS

On a cold winter day while I was waiting for a red light, I noticed a group of pigeons sitting on a street lamp. There were no pigeons on any of the other street lamps. Then I noticed that the lamp they were sitting on was the only one lit.

I saw that one of the pigeons was sitting square on top of the solar cell sensor that turns the light on when it gets dark. He and all his friends were enjoying the heat radiating upward from the sodium vapor lamp. 

I doubt that this little birdbrain knew what it was doing, but it is fun to think that it did. Sometimes, things just are coincidences. However, they can be much more interesting if we allow ourselves to dream a little.

David.M. Omaha

Oh, David if you only knew.*


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wonderful editorial Victor. Thank you for sharing it with us.  

You are exactly right, 'If David only knew'.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL..clever birds.

I think they figured it out, it was a natural response, brought on by a watchful eye, and thoughts that concluded correctly, because of the need to stay warm. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, that was really nice.

We sometimes get baby pigeons that have been raised on the roofs of restaurants either in or around the grease traps. I think they pick these places for the warmth that comes up through the vents.

Sure makes for greasy babies tho.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this, Victor. Made me smile - such clever little animals : )


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I've seen pigeons roosting on lights on buildings - they are not silly - of course its warmer for them. 

Pigeons are very, very clever........

Tania xx


----------

